

Ask HN: Starting your day at office - royalghost

Hello,<p>I am kind of curious to know how long do you spend on HN, Twitter, TechCrunch, FB, LinkedIn, Gmail and Quora before actually starting your work each day?<p>I spend about an hour going through these sites and reading. I want to check if I am spending too much or less.
======
PoundSterling
If I'm working an early shift, then chances are I won't have time before I
have to leave, but if I'm starting later then I can waste a good hour or two
just clicking about while I wake up. I don't spend much time using a computer
once I'm at work but that's definitely for the best considering how little
work I get done at home when I'm sat in front of one.

~~~
royalghost
Yes, I have realized how productive I can be if I unplug my internet
connection and focus on "just" the work.

------
andrewguenther
I spend maybe half an hour in the morning, and then a portion of my lunch
break typically.

------
baconface
I love having a solid hour for this, but can't always make it happen.

~~~
royalghost
May be appearing at office before an hour !

